# cost of living v ireland



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

Could any one from Ireland now in Canada comment on the cost of living in their area versus Ireland and how that relates to the wages

For example working in Ireland and Canada at same job and living to the same standard do you have more or less money.

If I left Ireland from a job that just barely supports me and mine and I take up the same job in Canada in say Toronto or out in a province will I (even allowing for different rates of pay in the different areas) be able to better support my family in Canada or be struggling even more?

While work is better than no work I'd rather live here and struggle than emigrate to a new country and struggle the same.




John


----------



## PaulaMac (Mar 6, 2012)

Toronto is the 2nd most expensive city to live in, in Canada, no matter what your profession is.


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

PaulaMac said:


> Toronto is the 2nd most expensive city to live in, in Canada, no matter what your profession is.


We live in Winnipeg and have been told its one of the cheaper provinces to live in. OH is a mechanic and Im in administration. We both work very hard but the wages here are **** and thats being honest. The rent is much higher than our mortgage was at home and our hydro is more expensive that ESB at home. my OH is on 22.50 per hour and Im on 14.50 per hour. (pretty low wages). The reason we are willing to stick with it is for our kids'. We didnt really see them having much of a future at home in ireland and certainly wouldnt have been able to afford to send them to college (eldest is 13 years old now). They are getting a much better education here and they are having so many opportunities here that they wouldnt have at home, we are only barely getting by but we keep hoping that once our house sells at home we might be able to afford to buy here and the mortgage here would be cheaper than the rent we are currently paying. its crazy in the rental market cos there is a lack of rental accommodation because so many people renting as opposed to buying. We are committed to trying this for two years and we have decided that if after two years our struggle is just not worth it and the stress is much worse than home then we will weigh up our options again. Life is certainly not easy, and we live day by day, we dont have any disposable income to buy fancy stuff and our rented accommodation is complete with all second hand furniture that was either given to us by friends whom felt sorry for us or we bought in garage sales. it does sometimes annoy me that our bills eat up all our income but like I say we are willing to do it for the kids and hopefully set them up with some kind of future cos theres certainly not much for them at home. Thats my story, but Im sure someone will come along and say the complete opposite but this is my own story, no two stories will be the same, good luck with whatever you decide to do..


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you for the honest appraisal.

If both of you were working in similar jobs in Ireland for normal pay do you think you would have more or less cash left in your back pocket at the end of a month in Ireland even allowing for the new taxes, property taxes etc etc.

John


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

Wexford_Ireland said:


> Thank you for the honest appraisal.
> 
> If both of you were working in similar jobs in Ireland for normal pay do you think you would have more or less cash left in your back pocket at the end of a month in Ireland even allowing for the new taxes, property taxes etc etc.
> 
> John


Hi John, I just private messaged you on this one cos i know id be eaten alive on this if I answered but once again bear in mind that different provinces will have differing taxes, etc. so its so hard to make a direct comparison. But its certainly something that you need to research long and hard before making the decision. Good luck.


----------



## akrandc (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi Linda
just after reading your replies and i too like john am thinking about the move but am a bit concerned.....
the wages do not seem to be that good for a place with such a booming economy..

all in all kids aside, was it worth the move??


----------



## akrandc (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi John

did you make the move??


----------



## Janey Canuck (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi there,

I'm not sure the person who originally started this thread is still looking for answers, but perhaps others who visit may want to know. There is a great site I came upon - just search under "cost of living comparison" and is starts with something about numbeo (I cannot yet post links)

It's quite handy - you can compare the cost of living between two countries or two cities, etc. based on the info people send in - everything from food and groceries, price of a movie, rent, a beer and so on. I believe it also had something about average wages.

There is, of course, also a huge range of prices on things across Canada - in particular housing/rent. For instance I bought a 900 square foot home (83M?) for 190,000 CAD four years ago in Winnipeg; in Toronto you would easily pay another 100,000-200,000 for the same thing. In Vancouver, maybe 3x that. But of course, housing prices largely reflect how popular it is to live somewhere. Toronto and Vancouver are major cities (Toronto has tons of culture, great music scene and Vancouver has well, gorgeous landscape and mild weather.) Winnipeg has really cold winters! (well, it has a great music scene too, but that's what people seem to know most about us). HOpe this helps.


----------



## akrandc (Sep 28, 2012)

Janey Canuck said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm not sure the person who originally started this thread is still looking for answers, but perhaps others who visit may want to know. There is a great site I came upon - just search under "cost of living comparison" and is starts with something about numbeo (I cannot yet post links)
> 
> ...


Hi Janey
thanks for your reply, i am still unsure of what direction to go in......
France is one place in mind, is there work there for construction workers??


----------



## Janey Canuck (Sep 25, 2012)

akrandc said:


> Hi Janey
> thanks for your reply, i am still unsure of what direction to go in......
> France is one place in mind, is there work there for construction workers??


Sorry - I don't yet live in France - I am only planning to be there in January. You might try looking on the France forum here and search "work" or something like that in the posts.


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm still looking to move, but it's not just my decision 

My OH , quite rightly, does not want to jump out of the frying pan into the fire.

And I'm wary of the grass being greener syndrome. 

John


----------



## akrandc (Sep 28, 2012)

Janey Canuck said:


> Sorry - I don't yet live in France - I am only planning to be there in January. You might try looking on the France forum here and search "work" or something like that in the posts.


thanks janey


----------



## daveymc31 (Oct 14, 2012)

*winnipeg*

hi to all my first post, i need to get the 5 over with quick, i would like to find out as much about winnipeg as possible as thinking of taking up job offer there linda that good to hear yer all ok over there


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

This link may be of help to you.

Cost of Living Comparison Between Wexford, Ireland And Toronto, Canada

You can compare cost of living and purchasing power for many cities.

It appears that the average person is better off in Wexford Ireland than Toronto.


----------



## GoldDragon (Feb 2, 2012)

I think if you mention the nature of the work you do, you may get more responses.
I have not lived in Ireland, but still, people could reply by addressing the work you do and the range of pay for that job here in Canada.


----------

